# ok.. what tags do I need to just show this?



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs26/f/2008/134/1/a/Dragon_VII_by_NegativeFeedback.swf

I tried [ img ] [ / img ] and they aren't working... any other ideas?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey, that's really cool.  I'm not sure what tags to use though...

Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.

Vicki


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

No tags on this board will display it because it's a Flash file... If you *REALLY* want it bad, you need to find a SWF to GIF converter which will convert all the frames of the moving image into an animated gif. It won't be easy and it won't be fast. =(


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sigh.. I just thought it would be a cool thing for KB to see.. oh well.. they can click the link I guess. Darn, and there were otehrs like it too.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you can either copy it to YouTube or find a copy already there, you can use the [ youtube]...[ /youtube] tags.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

cool!


----------

